
Ask HN: How to code and deploy PoS blockchain - krshivendu
Can anyone share practical advice or direction about how to learn to design as well as deploy a PoS blockchain.
======
celticninja
No, because so far no one has been able to make one.

~~~
DannyFlow
Great answer. And the ones that were created which have bad initial
distribution... they're safe to ignore, but bad distribution makes their
security null.

